# cleaning live rock



## stevelias (Jun 11, 2011)

i'm 6 weeks into cycling my tank and bought some live rock from CaptainLiveRock... which says "strait from the ocean to your tank". is this true or do i need to clean it? i should be ariving in four days.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

you dont wanna clean it, you will remove all the good bacteria that your paying for.


----------



## stevelias (Jun 11, 2011)

wont there be critters or such on or in the rocks that are bad?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You are paying for all the critters and bacteria, otherwise it's just rock not live rock. Usually rock needs to go through a cycling period as there will be some die off in transport and changes from tank to tank. Only add fish to the tank after rock is cycled. Sometimes critters you don't want show up but usually they are just removed as you see them.


----------



## stevelias (Jun 11, 2011)

thanx. i would have scrubed everything off.


----------

